# mma



## angela25 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am very crazy about martial arts.Many people are critical of MMA, claiming it to be too violent, however there is less risk of serious injury in MMA than in professional boxing.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

those people who claim it are to violent are narrow minded and dont understand the skills that are included and dont respect it as a sport, there living in the 1900's


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

:whs


----------



## hsigear (Nov 29, 2010)

HI,

WE WOULD LIKE TO INFORM YOU WE ARE REAL MANUFACTURER CUM EXPORTER OF MMA GEAR FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE VISIT US Heaven Star | Boxing Gloves, Bag Mitts, Focus Pad, Puching Bags, Punching Balls, Shield Pad, Karate Uniforms, Judo Uniforms, Teakwondo Uniforms, Ninja Uniforms, Karate Belts, MMA Gloves, Rash Guard, T-Shirts, Weight Lifing Belts, Weight Lifing Gloves AND LET US KNOW YOUR INTERESTED PRODUCTS OR FEEL FREE TO SEND US YOUR OWN INTERESTED DESIGNS.THANKS.

REGARDS

BHATTI


----------

